# Ultramarines 4th Company Test Model + Daemons



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Lately i've been playing around with the idea of re-starting my ultramarines army. They were my first 40k army and since i sold them off about a year ago, I've been missing them.

I've played around with a couple of schemes. This is the first scheme I tried out using a darker regal blue instead of an ultramarines blue base:









I found that I really had no idea how to highlight regal blue. It tried diluting it with white but it came out looking really nasty  I also didn't like the look of the gold shoulder pad trim. 2nd company didn't really do it for me.

Then I saw Gareth's awesome Assault on Black Reach models. [Seen here: http://www.thepainteddragon.co.uk/forum/in...hp?topic=1184.0]

I simply fell in love with the scheme and with Gareth's dynamic style of highlighting. Drawing heavily from his work, I decided to try my hand at a test model. It took about 3 or 4 hours and, granted, it doesn't look nearly as nice as Gareth's work. Still, I think that I've found a scheme I can work with:


















And here are those daemons from a while ago









and some more WIP ones


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The first marine, with the really dark blue looks like the colour you'd expect from Crimson fists, and looks really good. The second one looks really very good. Go paint some more :biggrin:

Have those deamons eaten the rest of the Templar Marine that was in the tin lid?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That's a very clean, crisp paint job. I personally prefer the older style 2nd Co., although I use a darker yellow (Tausept I think...). I like 4th Co., have a think about 5th Co. too, who wear black trim.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet paint jobs, love them, paint some more


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

very nice job on the marine but why blue bloodletter


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Dude, you're officially my battle brother now. :biggrin:

Top work.
Edge highlighting sucks. The new scheme looks way more natural.


----------



## vandreadxx (Jun 30, 2008)

I love the paint job dude!!!


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

the second marine is excellent, as humakt said the first one looks to much like a crimson fist but still a nice paint job, keep up the good work.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

I love the painting fantastic work i personally like old school 2nd company with the yellow the gold i think looks pants. I never thought the green would work as it can get lost on blue but you and Gareth have pulled it off with style nice one.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

kick ass, love the bloodletters more though, not a fan of marines although the painting is good.


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments all 

humakt: haha yeah that was just an extra pad i had lying around. I paint the pads seperately on BT and i guess i did one too many

Syph: when i first started ultramarines in like 1996, i did 2nd company as well.

Lord Sinkoran: i dunno, i liked the blue, everyone does red bloodletters

Gareth: thanks for the vote of confidence. i've learned a lot about highlighting just from looking at your work. thanks for the inspiration.

I've done the second marine marine of the squad. They're still not based (i figured id do basing all at once when i finish the squad)


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

I love the Segeant's expression...eat bolts punk! Let's see more then!


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

actually thats just a standard trooper throwing a grenade. the sergeant is coming up soon though


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

>


I am think of doing Crimson Fists, and i think this paint job is more fitting for them, so, thanks for the inspiration :victory:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Looking mighty fine, the slightly darker blue really makes Um look just that more cooler. Nice job on the daemons as well, never seen blue Khornate daemons before. I really works though, the contrast with the weapons and particulary the blood banner really add to the general feel of the unit.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice work mate. I love clean paint jobs above all and you nailed it.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

the blue bloodletters look sweet, wish i had some to paint blue.

and the marines look good too.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done. I really like the marine throwing the grenade. (His skin is exceptional). As for the daemons..., they look fantastic! you really nail them.k: 

Keep it up. Between these guys and the work you did on the black widow dread I can't wait to see what you do next!:victory:


----------



## majorbragdon (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice looking models


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice. Not a fan of blue Bloodletters but then again I always wanted to paint Orks Blue so...?


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

ace paint job on the marines


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

I've painted 2 more marines. And i'm really doubting my ability to paint an army of these guys. they take so bloody long!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

They're absolutely awesome. Top work dude, great freehand. Not at all jealous! 

Any chance of a tutorial on the skin/hair/stubble?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Dude, if they took a long time but looked shit, then I could see why you would complain, but they look _awesome_. Honestly. I've painted 135 Ultramarines and the only ones I have that look near as good as that were two I bought off ebay and repainted their shoulder trim (I don't play 5th Company, but hey ho, black is a basecoat, right?).

They really are stunning. I'm sure you've worked hard on them - they _look_ like you've worked hard on them; there's a ton of detailing everywhere and the effect is superb. Don't give up now!

:single eye popping out cyclops:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Red Orc said:


> Dude, if they took a long time but looked shit, then I could see why you would complain, but they look _awesome_. Honestly. I've painted 135 Ultramarines and the only ones I have that look near as good as that were two I bought off ebay and repainted their shoulder trim (I don't play 5th Company, but hey ho, black is a basecoat, right?).
> 
> They really are stunning. I'm sure you've worked hard on them - they _look_ like you've worked hard on them; there's a ton of detailing everywhere and the effect is superb. Don't give up now!
> 
> :single eye popping out cyclops:


I agree. I thought I had an imagination, but never thought to add details like a wreath to the Sgt's helm or actually writing on parchment or seals. Top stuff.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm surprised on-one else has pointed this out.

Smurf Deamons!!

P.S Those marines are insanely awesome.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

They are soo amazing :shok: can i ask how you painted them?


----------

